# كورس اتوكاد 2010 صوت وصورة للاستاذ/ محمود عبد الرازق



## الملك فيصل (18 أبريل 2012)

كورس اتوكاد جامعة القاهرة صوت وصورة ... بس حبيت اضيف هذه المشاركة لكم لكي تتم الاستفادة الكاملة بعد ان حصلت علي الكورس كاملاً من خلال الروابط ادناه
مدة الكورس ثمانية ايام 27 ساعة . الكورس مفيد جداً لكل طلاب الهندسة والمهندسين الممارسين لمهنة الهندسة بجميع تخصصات. المحاضر الاستاذ محمود عبد الرازق ( استاذ بمعني الكلمة) وبحيهو علي الامانة العلمية وربنا يجعل ثوابه الجنة انشاء الله ... الكورس بينقل الدارس من مبتدئ الي متمرس في الاتوكاد 2010
​
​http://filemac.com/z3lbwskids6p/Autocad.part1.rar
http://filemac.com/e5e78vf2b7bv/Autocad.part2.rar 
http://filemac.com/8qxrvxlpdzvd/Autocad.part3.rar
http://filemac.com/ds336vdrwkcz/Autocad.part4.rar
http://filemac.com/wzo7za6ww6nt/Autocad.part5.rar
http://filemac.com/9voaetkwmxtk/Autocad.part6.rar
http://filemac.com/gow6m4dzuway/Autocad.part7.rar



بعد التحميل الرجاء الدعاء للباشمهندس الاستاذ / محمود عبد الرازق
تحياتي / المـ فيصل ــــــــلك​

​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجاري التحميل والدعاء


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 أبريل 2012)

هناك مشكلة في التحميل يتم التحميل لحد 90 % وتظهر رسالة عند التمكن من قراءة الفايل من المصدر وقد حاولت أكتر من مرة وتظهر نفس الرسالة
وهذا لا يقلل من مجهودكما فرجاء محاولة حل المشكلة ولكما جزيل الشكر


----------



## الملك فيصل (19 أبريل 2012)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> هناك مشكلة في التحميل يتم التحميل لحد 90 % وتظهر رسالة عند التمكن من قراءة الفايل من المصدر وقد حاولت أكتر من مرة وتظهر نفس الرسالة
> وهذا لا يقلل من مجهودكما فرجاء محاولة حل المشكلة ولكما جزيل الشكر


 اخي طاهر محمد منصور الروابط تعمل 100% واظن ان لديك مشكلة في برنامج التحميل لديك وخصوصاً تظهر هذه المشكلة مع IDM .......... ,ومع ذلك سوف اقوم برفع الكورس علي 4Shared


----------



## الملك فيصل (19 أبريل 2012)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> هناك مشكلة في التحميل يتم التحميل لحد 90 % وتظهر رسالة عند التمكن من قراءة الفايل من المصدر وقد حاولت أكتر من مرة وتظهر نفس الرسالة
> وهذا لا يقلل من مجهودكما فرجاء محاولة حل المشكلة ولكما جزيل الشكر


اتفضل روابط جديده للكورس 

​http://www.4shared.com/zip/wDgTk6qo/DAY1.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/zNEvm-6o/DAY2.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/rUC_HCf0/DAY3.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/DFG6Go0t/DAY4.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/2FzoWf5h/Day5.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/_kSn_ZOR/DAY6.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/xfHOxyVX/DAY7.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/IgulQnyg/DAY8.html

مع خالص تحياتي لاعضاء المنتدي 
المــ فيصل ــــــــــلك
Faisal King​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (20 أبريل 2012)

مشكور الأخ الملك فيصل جاري التحميل بنجاح ولكم جزيل الشكر للإهتمام وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## dawy (21 أبريل 2012)

thankssssss


----------



## محمد عبدالرحيم 9 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

كل الشكر للاستاذ محمود عبدالرازق جزاه الله الف خير ومشكورر الف شكر الاخ الملك فيصل


----------



## muzammil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

أشكرك يا اخي جزيل الشكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ... ووفقك لفعل الخير اينما كنت ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## korzaty (21 أكتوبر 2013)

5.6.7 لا يعملو


----------



## nofal (22 أكتوبر 2013)

5.6.7 غير شغالة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saleh000000 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد الهادي الشبلي (15 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي الطيب انا احاول تنزيل الكورس ولاكن اواجة مشاكل في التنزيل هل من يدلني كيف انزلهم لاني بأمس الحاجة لهم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الهمكي (20 أبريل 2014)

جزيت خيراً 
لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## e.noby (1 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فى الباشمهندس .. انا اخدت معاه دورة الشهر ده .. بجد يستاهل الدعاء


----------



## مهندس زكى حمد (1 أكتوبر 2014)

الروابط شغاله كويس


----------



## ahmed saeed lindo (10 فبراير 2019)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء رفع الكورس على روابط ميديا فاير لإن الروابط كلها لاتعمل وأنا محتاج الكورس ضرورى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## werwer1983 (10 مارس 2019)

من اجمل الكورسات و امتعها


----------



## werwer1983 (10 مارس 2019)

يرجى الاستمرار في العطاء


----------

